# Was ist an Mouseover falsch?



## bernd0000 (6. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe heute versucht einen ganz einfachen Mouseover zu implementieren und bin daran gescheitert ^^
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mal helfen und mir erklären was ich hier falsch gemacht habe. Zur Zeit passiert beim Mouseover nichts. Ich hatte aber auch schon das Problem, dass beim Mouseover die neue Grafik geladen wurde, diese wurde dann aber beim Mouseout jedoch nicht zurückgeladen.

Der Header



> <script
> language="JavaScript">
> <!--
> Home2= new Image();
> ...


Der Body



> <a href="Home.html" onmouseover="austausch_home".src='Home2.gif';" onmouseout="austausch_home.src='Home1.gif';">
> <img src="Home1.gif" border="0" width="97"height="25" name="austausch_home">


Dankeschön schon mal für die Antworten 

LG Bernd


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Apr 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/5566-java-ist-nicht-javascript.html


----------



## MiDniGG (6. Apr 2009)

Also der Mouseover an sich passt schon mal gar nicht.. ^^
Nein. Aber ich sehe da ein " nach austausch_home ich denke der gehört da nicht hin...


----------



## keylord (6. Apr 2009)

javascript != java aber ichs chreib mal was dazu

mach doch nen funktionsaufruf und übergeb den wert per parameter -> brauchste in deinem Fall nichtmal ..


----------



## Matt (6. Apr 2009)

hmm...also

```
<a href="Home.html" onmouseover="austausch_home".src='Home2.gif';" onmouseout="austausch_home.src='Home1.gif';">
```

der fehler liegt in der Syntax bei "austausch_home" du hast ein " (gäsnefüßchen) zuviel und nach dem = folgt nur Home2.gif .... die ' (Apostroph) lässt man weg.

Hab dir mal schnell nen beispiel gezaubert. http://mrwn.de/mrwn/examples/mouseover/


goodluck


----------

